# Mk677 and gyno



## Mr_Q (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello all. This is my first post here. Been out of the bodybuilding game for a while. A little about me I’m 37 yrs old and have been lifting since I was 15. In the last ten years I became very unhealthy. I got up to 355 lbs at 5’7’’. In the last 8 months I was able to lose 130 lbs. I’m very close to my goal of 200lbs lean. Well I’m the process of getting back I tore my bicep tendon. My left arm has been sidelined since feb 24. I decided to take mk677 to help with the healing process along with the benefits that comes with mk677. I have been taking 18.75 mgs a day for the last 6 weeks. Recently I’ve been noticing soreness in my nipples. There are a few lumps as well. 

my question is has anyone else dealt with gyno from mk677 ? Any advice? This is all I’m taking besides protein bcaa, boron and vitamins. My diet is very clean.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

MK677 is known to cause significant water retention and might raise prolactin and cortisol in some users, but I've never heard of it causing gyno.

My guess would be that you've got a mislabeled product.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

Are you experiencing any other side effects?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Mr_Q said:


> Hello all. This is my first post here. Been out of the bodybuilding game for a while. A little about me I’m 37 yrs old and have been lifting since I was 15. In the last ten years I became very unhealthy. I got up to 355 lbs at 5’7’’. In the last 8 months I was able to lose 130 lbs. I’m very close to my goal of 200lbs lean. Well I’m the process of getting back I tore my bicep tendon. My left arm has been sidelined since feb 24. I decided to take mk677 to help with the healing process along with the benefits that comes with mk677. I have been taking 18.75 mgs a day for the last 6 weeks. Recently I’ve been noticing soreness in my nipples. There are a few lumps as well.
> 
> my question is has anyone else dealt with gyno from mk677 ? Any advice? This is all I’m taking besides protein bcaa, boron and vitamins. My diet is very clean.



You should check out Dr Tony Huge and Elite Athletes. He is an expert SARM guy. You could probably get your questions answered better by him. The majority here use things that work.


----------



## Mr_Q (Apr 29, 2020)

I’m getting bloodwork tomorrow. The place I got it from is a very reliable source. I’ve only been experiencing the soreness around my nipples. Like if they are bruised. I’m guessing my prolactin levels have gone up.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome to ug!


----------



## bvs (Apr 30, 2020)

Mk677 shouldn't be giving you gyno. It's a GH secretagogue, not an anabolic


----------



## Mr_Q (Apr 30, 2020)

I’ve read elevated igf-1 levels lead to higher prolactin levels. Getting bloodwork in a few hours so I’ll definitely see if I do.


----------



## Mr_Q (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks &#55357;&#56898;. I hope to contribute and learn here


----------



## bigdog (Apr 30, 2020)

Not sure whats up with nipples but I too have never heard of mk causing gyno. Post up labs...


----------



## Mr_Q (Apr 30, 2020)

Just got bloodwork done. Will post once I get the results. My original igf levels were 221 so this will show if my mk is legit if it’s raised. I got the typical mk sides. Crazy hunger lethargy tingling fingers. 

the more research I do the more it shows that elevated igf levels increase prolactin levels. I watch this guy all the time and he’s very knowledgeable. Check out the video. At about 4:35 talks about gyno and gh

Looks like I can’t post links yet. But if you search vigorous Steve gyno on YouTube you can check it out


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 30, 2020)

I got a few lumps but dr told me it was just a lymph node that was visible now since I got so lean. Never heard of gyno from it. Heard of it messing with ur pancreas and had a friend get a rash but that could be unrelated. N most sarms are home brews now a days . Don’t know what people put in them to make them effective. I personally worry about sarms not having sides. No real studies have been done and for the price u mines as well pony up. You really need to know what ur putting in ur body.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Apr 30, 2020)

Used 25mg ED of MK677 for 11 months. Did not notice ANY gyno type side effects. There was slight water retention however.

It's very, very far and few between that prolactin/cortisal levels can be risen by MK677, however this is generally in the long run, I would have 99% confidence without bloods that your MK677 isn't just MK677.

It's generally reported that MK677 won't cause gyno really at all. If it is, it's due to prolactin as it won't suppress you. Although take it with a pinch of salt I guess since we are still guinea pigs to MK677.

As for taking it for helping you heal/its benefits; there are many other substances that could be taken to help yourself heal that would work a lot more efficiently, and be a shit ton cheaper, than MK677. MK677 generally isn't worth the investment if you aren't planning to dose for at least 6 months, and that's kind of a minimum in the general consensus of it.Even then people don't notice many effects and their results are often due to placebo.

Good on you for getting bloods, do share with us the results and hopefully someone can help you.


----------



## Mr_Q (May 1, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> Used 25mg ED of MK677 for 11 months. Did not notice ANY gyno type side effects. There was slight water retention however.
> 
> It's very, very far and few between that prolactin/cortisal levels can be risen by MK677, however this is generally in the long run, I would have 99% confidence without bloods that your MK677 isn't just MK677.
> 
> ...



thanks for replying. Great response. I will post as soon as I get results. Im starting to question what exactly was in the mk. I was planning on taking it for atleast 6 months. Got to rethink the plan now.


----------



## Mr_Q (May 1, 2020)

Don’t know how to post a picture here but my prolactin bloodwork came back. It’s 7. Seems to be in the lower. Primal end or the range. Still haven’t got back the others yet


----------



## Mr_Q (May 1, 2020)

My doctor actually had me do a mammogram and ultra sound. Said everything was normal. Since I was so overweight in the past they did find small fatty tissue that was just fat deposits . They didn’t say why they were sore. But no gyno no prolactin. Still waiting on the estrogen bloodwork and igf1 . 


since I been feeling this I did stop the mk. Just two days. Think that would thro off my igf levels if I get back 2 days later?

any other suggestions on things to help me lean out? I have some Cardarine in hand but don’t want to talk that until my bicep tendon is healed. I might take some var and some test but my test levels came back at 900. It quadrupled since I lost 130lbs. So I think I should ride out these natural test levels


----------



## Imsean42 (May 17, 2022)

Mr_Q said:


> Hello all. This is my first post here. Been out of the bodybuilding game for a while. A little about me I’m 37 yrs old and have been lifting since I was 15. In the last ten years I became very unhealthy. I got up to 355 lbs at 5’7’’. In the last 8 months I was able to lose 130 lbs. I’m very close to my goal of 200lbs lean. Well I’m the process of getting back I tore my bicep tendon. My left arm has been sidelined since feb 24. I decided to take mk677 to help with the healing process along with the benefits that comes with mk677. I have been taking 18.75 mgs a day for the last 6 weeks. Recently I’ve been noticing soreness in my nipples. There are a few lumps as well.
> 
> my question is has anyone else dealt with gyno from mk677 ? Any advice? This is all I’m taking besides protein bcaa, boron and vitamins. My diet is very clean.


It’s probably because you lost so much weight that you are noticing it. If I thought any product I was taking was causing gymo or loss of sex drive I’d quit asap.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 17, 2022)

Imsean42 said:


> It’s probably because you lost so much weight that you are noticing it. If I thought any product I was taking was causing gymo or loss of sex drive I’d quit asap.


You just bumped a 2yo thread andcreplied to a guy who hasn't been here in 2yrs.. you're not gonna get a response from the OP.


----------



## Imsean42 (May 17, 2022)

Lol. Sorry I’m new here


----------



## ChickenLegs (May 18, 2022)

CantTouchThis said:


> Used 25mg ED of MK677 for 11 months. Did not notice ANY gyno type side effects. There was slight water retention however.
> 
> It's very, very far and few between that prolactin/cortisal levels can be risen by MK677, however this is generally in the long run, I would have 99% confidence without bloods that your MK677 isn't just MK677.
> 
> ...


What made you take it for 11 months? I have only ever really heard of it used for SARM cycles (how I used it), are there any long term sides that will come from running it for so long? I find this interesting


----------

